# Australia needs more highly qualified workers



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia needs a larger and more qualified workforce in the 21st century as technology, globalisation and challenges make the future more competitive, according to a new report. The country already relies heavily on skilled workers from abroad in many industries and the publication of the report from the Australian Workforce and Productivity Agency (AWPA) suggests [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australia needs more highly qualified workers...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Ephestion (Apr 21, 2013)

If you had a son that you taught all your skills to, and he was willing to learn under your wing, would you consider taking the son of your neighbor as an alternative? 

Or in another scenario, if lets say the education system in your town doesn't have the disciplines you require for various business operations in that town, would you travel to a neighboring village to bring someone with those skills or would you hire a teacher?


----------

